# Importing iTunes music into my Kindle 3?



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm a newbie here.  I got a Kindle 3 for Christmas and would like to import some of my iTunes music into my Kindle to listen to while reading books.  Will the Kindle accept my iTunes music and if so how do I get my iTunes music on the Kindle?

I did a search on this here but didn't find anything that addressed my questions.

Thanks!


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Need to use itunes program and convert what you want on Kindle to the MP3 format, then copy/side load to the music folder on the Kindle.


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

Tabatha said:


> Need to use itunes program and convert what you want on Kindle to the MP3 format, then copy/side load to the music folder on the Kindle.


Using iTunes or some third party program to do this?


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Aren't iTunes downloads already in mp3 format? You should be able to just go to the folder on your computer with the mp3s in them and (with your kindle connected to you computer via usb) move them over to your Kindle, plopping them specifically in the "music" folder. Unless the songs you want are not in mp3 format, you shouldn't need any third party software.


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

history_lover said:


> Aren't iTunes downloads already in mp3 format? You should be able to just go to the folder on your computer with the mp3s in them and (with your kindle connected to you computer via usb) move them over to your Kindle, plopping them specifically in the "music" folder. Unless the songs you want are not in mp3 format, you shouldn't need any third party software.


No. I wish they were but this is Apple's way of protecting their music -- even though you paid for it.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Zell said:


> No. I wish they were but this is Apple's way of protecting their music -- even though you paid for it.


Unfortunately, you can say the same for Kindle format. At least iTunes has dropped their DRM recently though so it should be easy to convert to mp3. According to this, you can do it with iTunes, even if they're DRMed: http://www.tech-faq.com/convert-itunes-to-mp3.html


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Your iTunes will export any of its music to MP3.  There is no need to run a separate program.  Search this forum and I have posted instructions before.


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

KindleChickie said:


> Your iTunes will export any of its music to MP3. There is no need to run a separate program. Search this forum and I have posted instructions before.


You are the "Chick"!

That did it. Great. Thank you!


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

KindleChickie said:


> Your iTunes will export any of its music to MP3. There is no need to run a separate program. Search this forum and I have posted instructions before.


I did it. I got all the iTunes music I wanted translated into MP3 and now have it on my Kindle. Thank you again.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

You are very welcome.


----------

